# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Conseil pour livre sur Apex

## McM

Bonjour,

Quels livres acheter pour bien dvelopper des appli Apex, ainsi que pour  l'administrer ?
Pas un livre "pour les nuls", c'est pour le boulot.

Je n'ai rien trouv dans la section "Livres Oracle".
J'ai vu le livre suivant sur Amazon qui avait l'air complet : Pro Oracle Application Express 4 de Tim Fox, Scott Spendolini et John Scott (Broch - 12 juillet 2011)

Avez vous d'autres ouvrages  me proposer ?

----------


## mnitu

Jai achet la premire dition maintenant je pense quune partie est obsolte. Si vous dmarrez un projet APEX probablement que a se mrite. Je ne suis pas convaincu que pour apprendre  utiliser APEX elle est vraiment ncessaire. Si non je trouve que les choses change encore assez vite dans APEX.
Voila aussi un lien du Denes Kubicek

----------


## fcavalli

All,
J'ai utilis Beginning Oracle Apllication Express 4.2 et je l'ai aim. Il y a un trs bon exemple pour commencer.

----------

